# Is Front Projection For You?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Front HD Projectors: Really Big Show With Small Price Tag*

If you think a 50-inch plasma TV is large, you ain't seen nothin' yet. Imagine watching a movie or
sporting event on a giant screen stretching 100 inches or more diagonally. You can do just that
with a front projector, with no sacrifice in picture quality. The best high-definition (HD) projectors
rival plasma TVs for excellent image quality and price.

As with other types of TVs, falling prices are the big news. Our latest tests turned up some fine
HD projectors that sell for $2,000 or so. You'll see some models selling for less than half that,
but don't be fooled. These are typically lower-resolution projectors that are mostly suitable for
business use. They won't provide the detailed, big-screen TV images most home viewers want. 
...

More @ ConsumerReports.com


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Mine is a "little" front projector. The screen is only 98", not 100, but I love it anyway.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I more or less considered a front projector last year, but then realized there was no place to hang it in our great room (19 foot ceiling). Settled on a 55 inch Sony RP LCD instead.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I love my front projector! It's an Optoma HD72 720p DLP. Got it in a package deal with a 106" (16X9) screen, projector ceiling mount and cables for less than $1500. 

The deals are out there. You just have to look for them.


----------

